# WOW! Silverstone!



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

WOW! It looked great on the M5 but it's awesome on the M3!
Better rethink the Techno Violet


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I like that color!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Yummy!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks good IMO. I want those 19s!!!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

No offense to those that like light blue colors, but on the M3 I just don't think Silverstone is 'tough' enough.

It's sort of like Sterling Gray in that it's too pretty to be an M3 color.

Just my opinion of course, haus!

Heck, you get whatever color and options that blow your hair back!

Just realize that since Silverstone is pretty much associated with England, on the M3 Silverstone can only be ordered in the right-side drive configuration displayed in this picture.

So how are at shifting with your left-hand, my boy?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *No offense to those that like light blue colors, but on the M3 I just don't think Silverstone is 'tough' enough.
> 
> It's sort of like Sterling Gray in that it's too pretty to be an M3 color.
> 
> ...


Right hand drive....damn 

I'm trying to be origional with my M hence the custom colors. Of the factory choices I like SG/IR, looks tough like you say.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Right hand drive....damn
> 
> I'm trying to be origional with my M hence the custom colors. Of the factory choices I like SG/IR, looks tough like you say. *


I'll be honest with you, I'm talking CB/IR for an '03 M3, but somehow my heart keeps pulling me to SG/IR! Everytime my head says CB, my heart says SG.

It CB one day, then SG the next!

I'm just glad I've got about 9 months to think about it.

I'd be very easy if it just weren't for those voices I hear in my head.

Of course I haven't heard the final voice yet.

That would be my wife's!

P.s I really am the man of the house...................................... when my wife isn't around.


----------

